# شروط الصلاة المستجابة



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2011)

شروط الصلاة المستجابة
للبابا شنودة الثالث​ليست كل صلاة مقبولة ، لأنه ليست كل صلاة ، صلاة
فصلاة الفريسى المتكبر ، لم تكن مقبولة مثل صلاة العشار المنسحق ، الذى خرج مبرراًَ دون ذاك 
( لو 18 : 14 )كذلك صلاة الذين أيديهم ملآنة دماً ، قال عنها الرب " حين تبسطون أيديكم ، أستر وجهى عنكم ، و إن أكثرتم الصلاة لا أسمع " ( أش 1 : 15 )  و أيضاً صلاة المرائين ( مت 6 ) ، و الذين لعلة يطيلون صلواتهم ( مت 23 : 14 ) فقد تصلى صلاة ، فيتقدم واحد من الأربعة و العشرين قسيساً ، و يأخذها فى مجمرته الذهبية ، و يقدمها إلى الله رائحة بخور  ( رؤ 5 : 8 ) بينما يصلى آخر طول النهار ، و يتعجب الملائكة أن شيئاً من صلوات هذا الإنسان لم يصعد إلى فوق ! 
* * *
فما هى إذن شروط الصلاة ؟!
الشروط كثيرة : نذكر منها أنها تكون بالروح ، فيها روح الإنسان يخاطب روح الله ، وقلبه يتصل بقلب الله ، هذه الصلاة التى من الروح و من القلب ، هى التى تفتح أبواب السماء ، و تدخل إلى حضرة الله ، و تكلمه بدالة ، و تتمتع به ، و تأخذ منه ما تريد  بل هذه الصلاة هى التى تشبع الروح ، كما قال المرتل : 
" باسمك أرفع يدى ، فتشبع نفسى كما شحم و دسم " ( مز 163 : 4 ، 5 ) 
هذه الصلاة التى من القلب ، هى التى يشعر فيها الإنسان بلقائه مع الله  ففيها أما أن نصعد إليه ،أو ينزل هو إلينا المهم أن نلتقى  أو هو الروح القدس يصعدنا فكراً و قلباً إلى الله  و عن هذه الصلاة يقول القديسون إنها حلول السماء فى النفس ، أو أن النفس تتحول إلى سماء  و هنا تتميز الصلاة بحرارة روحية 
* * *
الصلاة التى يجب و عاطفة ، تكون صلاة حارة 
 الصلاة التى بالروح ، تكون حارة بطبيعتها أشعلها الروح النارى و لذلك قيل عن صلاة القديس مكسيموس و دوماديوس إنها كانت تخرج من أفواههم كشعاع من نار و هكذا كانت |أصابع القديس الأنبا شنودة و رئيس المتوحدين حينما  كان يرفع يديه فى صلاته 00 
* * *
الصلاة الروحانية تكون ايضاً بفهم و تركيز 
و بالتركيز تبعد عنها طياشة الفكر  كذلك عنصر الفهم يجعل الذهن مركزاً ، و العاطفة أيضاً تركز الفكرأما الذى يصلى بدون قلب ، و بدون فهم ، و بدون عاطفة ، فبالضرورة تشرد أفكاره فى موضوعات متعددة لأن قلبه لم يتخلص بعد من الأهتمام بهذه العالميات ، و لا يزال متعلقاً بها حتى وقت الصلاة  فلا تكون صلاته طاهرة ، لأنها ملتصقة بماديات العالم 
لهذا ، عندما سئل القديس يوحنا الأسيوطى " ما هى الصلاة الطاهرة ؟ " أجاب " هى الموت عن العالم " لأنه حينما يموت القلب عن أمور العالم ، لا يسرح فيها أثناء صلاته ، فتصبح صلاته طاهرة بلا طيش 
* * *
الصلاة الروحانية تكون ايضاً بخشوع أمام الله 
لقد سبق فتحدثنا عن الصلاة بحب لا يمنع الخشوع إطلاقاً  محبتنا لله لا يمكن أن تنسينا هيبته ، و جلاله ووقاره  فيمتزج حديثنا معه بالاحترام و التوقير ، و ندرك أدب الحديث مع الله  و خشوعنا ليس هو خوف العبيد ، إنما هو توقير الأبتاء لأبيهم و أى أب ؟ إنه ليس أباً على الأرض ، بل هو ابونا الذى فى السموات ، الذى تقف أمامه الملائكة فى هيبة " بجناحين يغطون و جوههم  و باثنين يغطون أرجلهم " ( أش 6 : 2 ) لهذا قال ماراسحق : 
" إذا وقفت لتصلى ، كن كمن هو قائم أمام لهيب نار".
وإبراهيم أبو الآباء و الأنبياء قال " عزمت أن أكلم المولى  و أنا تراب ورماد " ( تك 18 : 27 ) لذلك إن وقفت أمام الله ، قل له : من أنا يا رب حتى أقف أمامك ، أنت الذى تقف أمامك الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة و الشاروبيم و السارافيم ، و كل الجمع غير المحصى الذى للقوات السمائية  كيف أحشر نفسى وسط هذه الطغمات النورانية ؟! 
* * *
خشوعك أمام الله هو خشوع الروح و خشوع الجسد أيضاً 
أما عن خشوع الجسد  فيشمل الوقوف و الركوع و السجود ، بحيث لا تقف وقفة متراخية و لا متكاسلة ،و لا تستسلم للشيطان الذى يحاول أن يشعرك فى وقت الصلاة بتعب الجسد أو بمرضه أو إنهاكه أو حاجته إلى النوم ! 
هناك أشخاص ، إذا وقفوا للصلاة يشعرون بالتعب ، بينما يقفون مع أصدقائهم بالساعات دون شعور بالتعب ! لذلك احترس من هذا التعب الوهمى ، الذى هو من حروب الشياطين  قال القديس باسيليوس الكبير :
 " عليك تعتدز عن الصلاة بالمرض ، لأن الصلاة وسيلة للشفاء من المرض "  
و كما قال ماراسحق " إذا بدأت الصلاة الطاهرة ، فاستعد لكل ما يأتى " أى أستعد لحروب الشيطان الذى يريد أن يمنعك عن الصلاة 
خشوع الجسد لازم ، لأن الجسد يشترك مع الروح فى مشاعرها ، و يعبر عنها فخشوع الروح يعبر عنه خشوع الجسد و تراخى الروح و عدم اهتمامها ، يظهر كذلك فى حركات الجسد ، مثل انشغال الحواس بشئ آخر أثناء الصلاة ! سواء النظر أو السمع و ما إلى ذلك 
أما عن خشوع الروح ، فيجب أن تصلى بقلب منسحق    
و تذكر أن الرب قريب من المنسحقين بقلوبهم لا تنس أنك طبيعة ترابية ، و أنك تكلم خالقك الذى هو ملك الملوك و رب الأرباب ( رؤ 19 : 16 )  و لا تنس أيضاً خطاياك التى  احزنت بها روح الله القدوس ، و خنت محبته و قابلت احساناته بالجحود لذلك قف بانسحاق قدامه ، كما صلى دانيال النبى و قال " لك يا سيد البر  أما لنا فخزى الوجوه  لأننا أخطأنا إليك  تمردنا عليك " ( دا 9 : 7-9 )قل له : أنا لا استحق شيئاً  و لكن مع كثرة خطاياى و جحودى ، يشجعنى طول أناتك ، و يعزينى قلبك الواسع  أنت الإله الطيب ، الذى يشاء موت الخاطئ مثلما يرجع و يحيا( حز 18 : 23 ، 32 )  فى أنا الساقط تظهر عظيمة مراحمك
* * *
و لتكن صلاتك بإيمان 
تؤمن أن الله يسمعك و يحبك ، و يستجيب لك فى كل ما يراه خيراً لك و قد قال السيد الرب " كل ما تطلبونه فى الصلاة مؤمنين ، تنالونه " ( مت 21 : 23 ) و إن لم يكن لك هذا الإيمان ، فاطلبه فى صلاتك كما قال أبو ذلك المريض المصروع للرب " أؤمن يا سيد فأعن عدم إيمانى " ( مر 9 : 24 ) – أو كما قال الرسول للرب : زد إيماننا ( لو 17 : 5 ) تذكر ذلك الوعد الجميل " كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن " ( مر 9 : 23 ) 
ثق أن الإيمان يعطى الصلاة قوة  و أيضاً الصلاة تقوى الإيمان  غير أنك إن طلبت طلباً لا تتعجل نواله  و إنما انتظر الرب  آمن أنه سوف يستجيب ، مهما بدا لك أنه أبطأ فى استجابته  استمع إلى داود النبى و هو يقول " أنتظر الرب  ليتشدد و يتشجع قلبك ، وانتظر الرب " ( مز 27 : 13 ) 
* * *
لتكن صلاتك ايضاً بعمق و بفهم  
كلما كانت صلاتك بفهم ، و تقصد كل كلمة تقولها ، فإنها حينئذ ستكون بعمق إن المرتل يصرخ فى المزمور و يقول " من الأعماق صرخت إليك يا رب يا رب استمع صوتى " ( مز 130 : 1 ) " من عمق قلبى طلبتك " ( مز 199 )  صل إذن من عمق قلبك ، و من عمق فكرك ، و من عمق إيمانك ، و من عمق احتياجك  و عمق الصلاة يمنحها حرارة 
كتاب الوسائط الروحية​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 فبراير 2011)

كلام رائع


----------



## النهيسى (16 فبراير 2011)

الرب يحفظ قداسته
رائع  جدا 
شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

